# California cruiser



## mrg (Jun 17, 2017)

does anyone know the story on the1976 California cruiser,  I know they made some then found out somebody have the rights to the name so they stopped and sent out replacement chain guards with spitfire for the dealers had or sold. Just wondering how many were made or how long they were made for or if anyone has Schwinn reporter articles on them, I have only seen a couple, anyone have any info (be great to see that Schwinn reporter article to the dealers) and pictures of anybody's  California cruisers


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2017)

*I'll quote Mr. Charlie Harper of Harper's Schwinn Cyclery Inc.*


I think it was in 1976. The NBDA had a trade show in St Louis that had Schwinn and other bike manufacturers and distributors displaying. Two day show. Schwinn had different models on display including the just announced to the dealers a new catagory. The California Cruiser. We were told that Schwinn Sales West had ordered 500 Balloon tires bikes. "California Cruiser" It was going to be availible as regular production as they could sell enough to justify it.
  I ordered a Sky Blue one and stocked it for a while. Then the lawyers said the name was already trademarked and Schwinn changed the name. Since the bicycle was going to be continued I got a new chainguard sold the bicycle and kept the original chainguard.

http://schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=23289.0


You need to get that chain guard screening clear coated!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> You need to get that chain guard screening clear coated!



Or better yet...sandblast it and restore it!


----------



## spoker (Jun 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Or better yet...sandblast it and restore it!



?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

spoker said:


> ?



Just goofing AJ.


----------



## spoker (Jun 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Just goofing AJ.



thought so,heh heh!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> *I'll quote Mr. Charlie Harper of Harper's Schwinn Cyclery Inc.*
> 
> 
> I think it was in 1976. The NBDA had a trade show in St Louis that had Schwinn and other bike manufacturers and distributors displaying. Two day show. Schwinn had different models on display including the just announced to the dealers a new catagory. The California Cruiser. We were told that Schwinn Sales West had ordered 500 Balloon tires bikes. "California Cruiser" It was going to be availible as regular production as they could sell enough to justify it.
> ...



Well now I'm confused. According to Leon Dixon's website, "California Cruiser" was a name Schwinn "borrowed" from Recycled Cycles until they realized it was trademarked, when they changed it to "Spitfire". Since the Spitfire was introduced in 1977, I assume all California Cruisers were built early in 1977, and should have headbadge numbers to confirm it, even if the frames and other parts were built in 1976 to prepare for the start of production. Am I wrong?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 21, 2017)

Your guess is correct but do not bet on anything that Schwinn did in the 1975 to 1983 era when the Chicago plant was dying.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oilit said:


> Well now I'm confused. According to Leon Dixon's website, "California Cruiser" was a name Schwinn "borrowed" from Recycled Cycles until they realized it was trademarked, when they changed it to "Spitfire". Since the Spitfire was introduced in 1977, I assume all California Cruisers were built early in 1977, and should have headbadge numbers to confirm it, even if the frames and other parts were built in 1976 to prepare for the start of production. Am I wrong?




The build dates on the Cali Cruisers that I have witnessed were in the 3rd quarter of 1976.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The build dates on the Cali Cruisers that I have witnessed were in the 3rd quarter of 1976.



Interesting! I've learned something new!


----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2017)

my frame is Sept & badge is Oct. 76.


----------

